# Seiko Skx001



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Just received this watch

Been looking on other forums and found out it could be a SKX001

Cleaned it, shook it, photographed it

The bezel seems a bit tight looks like its had a knock at some time

The date changes at around midnight but the day changes at about 22.00 hrs

Had it running now for about 4 days and it keeps average time

Anybody got any more info


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a Mid-Sized / Ladies Divers:

# SKX001 200m diver - mid-size (37mm), 7S26-0010

# SKX005 200m diver - mid-size (37mm), 7S26-0010

The SKX001 and SKX005 were mid-size divers probably made in the late 90's but now discontinued. They have Tag-style steel bezels like the current SKX171 design and are rated to 200m like other 7S26 divers. There's not much info on these otherwise.

Taken from here


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> It's a Mid-Sized / Ladies Divers:
> 
> # SKX001 200m diver - mid-size (37mm), 7S26-0010
> 
> ...


Made in November 1996, see the link on hints and tips.









Dave S


----------

